# Worst ending before WM in the history of fucking life



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

yes it was :booklel


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

that was terrible im still laughing


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol, fucking horrific, two grown men acting like little girls fighting over the last barbie doll in woolworths.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

WHAT THE FUCK :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm in an airport lounge in Thailand, what happened?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

haven't felt that cheated since the Sopranos finale. 

holy shit what a horrible ending. :what?


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

LMAO.

O my days.

That ending was buns of the most epic proportions. 

Holy shit. 

From Wrestlemania 30 to 31.

Such highs. Such lows.

I don't even. Somebody grab my testicles and tell me it's real.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

I actually laughed at how pathetic that ending was.


----------



## Playboy24 (Mar 3, 2015)

They aren't creative anymore.. And It's like they are making it up as they go.. It's like small town skanky wrestling!! WWE needs HELP!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Everything about that segment was hilariously awful.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

That was awful. Wow.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

That ending was such B.S.! WTF?!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I need cliff notes


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

My cheating gf broke up with me today, I wanted to watch a good raw to get my mind off things.

Well guess what, I got it! because this was so bad, I can't stop but think about it LOL


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> Topic go


true but the whole segment got me excited for mania. the last part sucked but roman grabbing the title was nice. love the heat he is getting. in a weird way the booing is putting him over.


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

Pretty sure their entire plan for all of these big WM matches was to give the viewers absolutely nothing until WrestleMania and it made for some pretty awful television.

Hopefully something interesting actually happens at WM.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Reigns duck face always cracks me up


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*It's Official: Worst WM Main Event Build Up of All Time*

Roman Reigns the supposed face getting boo'd outta the building, completely denied by the crowd, with Lesnar the supposed heel, as the clear, indisputable face, while they play tug of war with each other, making silly faces to one another.

THATS your big Payoff. That was it. No Brawl. No Blood, no excitement. Literally nothing lmfao.


I had doubted it, but I think this officially seals this as the worst build-up to WM. That was just embarrassing.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:maury:

This is why wwe is dying.

Can't wait until to Sunday to see the reaction


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

THE GREATEST MAIN EVENT IN THE HISTORY OF WRESTLEMANIA :cole


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That was the worst RAW ending period. They hyped up this segment for yet another redundant Heyman promo just to have them play tug of war with the belt. Whoever wrote this should be fired and never have a job again.*


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*THATS MY BELT.
*
*NO* THAT'S MY FUCKING BELT
*
NONONONON THAT IS MYYYYYYYYY BELTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT*

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
*
MY BELTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT*

SHOW OVER

FUCK YOU VINCE


----------



## Wrestling Eltie (Sep 20, 2011)

they looked like two children fighting over a toy


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

that ending had me staring at the screen for a bit.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: It's Official: Worst WM Main Event Build Up of All Time*

Counted it.

1 minute 49 seconds

That's the amount of time that Bork and Reigns spent in the ring together.

And during that 1 minute 49 seconds, it was filled with boos. 

Yup.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Perfect way to end THE worst RTWM ever.

That was fucking embarrassing.

We waited 5 weeks for that? :lol


----------



## BoothBayBruce (Apr 28, 2013)

really??? tug of war for the belt???? :heyman5:rko2unk3


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Who came up with that shit?


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

That was horrible, what the hell?


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Was terrible lol. This was the last RAW before Mania they could've booked an amazing show if they had brains. It was sad. What can you but just laugh it off and move on? Oh well.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: It's Official: Worst WM Main Event Build Up of All Time*

Unno about you, but that was an amazing Tug-o-War match. :lmao


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: It's Official: Worst WM Main Event Build Up of All Time*

I personally feel the build has been good. The calm before the storm. The Roman Empire will Reign on!!!!


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

I cant stop laughing


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

*Re: It's Official: Worst WM Main Event Build Up of All Time*

oh get over it...at least he got some heat....i liked the part when they took the belt. i'm excited for wm. the tug of war part sucked but maybe brock didn't want to fight.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This shit just screams total failure! 

WWE is going to be so fucked at Mania and Raw after.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Play tug of war with the title and get the next top face booed out of the building.

Yeah. Safe to say that isn't how Vince envisioned the go home show to WM ending.

:ti


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I guess they are using the 'blame the booking' push for Reigns now too.


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

Anyone who wastes 10 dollars on wrestlemania 31 is an idiot.

Support your local indy~


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Was pretty hilarious how stupid this company is. Nothing we could do but just laugh this off. I'm not about to get mad over this anymore. I come to expect nothing but stupidity from WWE.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

That was utterly pathetic and made both men look dumb as fuck. Nobody came out of that looking strong.


----------



## lee20794 (May 25, 2011)

Before I came on here and realized that's how they actually ended it.... I thought they had gone to adverts and was thinking to myself 'what a really shitty time to go to adverts'

THIS COMPANY


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

It was shockingly bad, and the crowd made it even worse. Vince must be beyond embarrassed and ashamed right now.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lesnar's possible final RAW. LOL.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

:ti Didn't Roman say that he was gonna punch Brock in the face next time he sees him? 

Tug of war to close the go home show for Mania. You can't make this shit up :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh my serious shit, they should have just done that on the pre-show and let sting close the show like last night. Jesus, I would be so embarassed if I was Brock. I mean this is a guy who's thinking about making another UFC run and he's playing tug of war with Roman Goddamn Reigns. My god lol It was just too much for me to handle.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Sometimes I think us internet assholes over analyze and bitch about everything and that the product isn't as bad as we make it. No it's that fucking bad, what the flying fuck was that ending??????


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Fucking awful. That's the fucking Mania main event right there :lol Heyman was on point at least.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

It's like WWE are trying to run themselves out of business.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Holy fuck this really happened :lmao


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

:lmao

Vince is a dope..Grown ass men playing tug of war with the IC title. Then does the same with the world title at the go home show for WM. He's as far gone as Aunt Bethany in Xmas Vacation

:lmao


----------



## Phoenix rising (Jan 30, 2015)

That was awful it's so obvious they are trying to protect Reigns the last month the guy has been a part timer basically. A tug of war seriously ? Lesnar should have steam rolled him. This is a pride thing for Vince he doesn't want to cave to fans 2 years in a row. This Reigns push has been in the works for two years he couldn't abandon it.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

I wonder what happened afterwards. Did they both just let go and walk out of the ring?

Also Brock must have been making that look ridiculous on purpose right?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Believe That said:


> I cant stop laughing


Neither can I :ti

This is the last thing we see before Reigns' coronation as the new king of the world. If that ending wasn't a concise metaphor for everything WWE is turning into post-Mania I don't know what is.

Holy shit though that was fucking hilarious. Made my fucking life.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I am a Reigns fan and i agree that was shit fuckin shit. Did no favors for either man at all. Tho the build has been garbage I do think WM31 the show itself will be solid minus the crappy concert


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Man this looks like a terrible mania. Hardly any build up for the main event, AND Wyatt is probably going to lose when he's the only one actually building the feud.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

I really just assumed they cut it short because Reigns was getting so much heat.

"They aren't cheering like they've been told to. Go off the air damnit!!!"


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

I went to take a shit since I skip Reigns segments these days, but judging by the comments in this thread....:Jordan


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

They hype up the main event: The final confrontation before Wrestlemania Brock face to with Roman Reigns... TO PLAY TUG OF WAR WITH THE TITLE! How awesome...


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

GET READY FOR WM32 FOLKS IT STARTS HERE!

Seriously WTF was that


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

They probably cut it as quickly as they did because Reigns was getting massively booed


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

THE BEAST AND THE SAMOAN BAD ASS? TUG-A-WAR to promote WM?

:haha


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

that was the roman reigns of raw endings.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Love how they didn't even let Reigns talk LOL

Vince probably cut the feed because Reigns was getting the loudest boos of the night, even louder than Rusev.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I wonder if they rehearsed that? :lol


----------



## LOL Mic Skills (Dec 13, 2013)

they looked like 2 shoppers fighting for the last iphone on Black Friday


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Wow that was terrible.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

That ending took the heart out of me.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

That was un fucking real. Stayed up till 3.15 am when I have work at 9 for that piece of shite.

Brilliant reaction The chosen one Reigns got. Crickets on his entrance and rightly booed when he held the belt up (ridiculously rubbish segment) nice preview of the crowd reaction they are gonna get on Sunday. Lesner gettine the face pops and Reigns the heel heat. Lmao we told you this would happen WWE!

I would be surprised if Lesner doesn't walk out champ on Sunday, anything else would be a travesty to my ability to suspend my disbelief any longer and anyway I don't think WWE are gonna have Reigns win after his ice cold crowd reaction to that God awful promo.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

GAD247 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Vince is a dope..Grown ass men playing tug of war with the IC title. Then does the same with the world title at the go home show for WM. He's as far gone as Aunt Edna in Xmas Vacation
> 
> :lmao


Didn't even occur to me to compare this to whats going on with the IC title.

Wrestling is supposed to be about alpha males who solve issues in the ring. The end.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Stunned disbelief.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Wyatt should have ended Raw. 100% serious, he would have closed the show way better than what we saw.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

Roman Reigns will outshine Brock, Sting, and Daniel Bryan combined at WrestleMania!!!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

im still dying here







l i cant wait for the crowd during this match :nasir


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Every time WWE fucks up we should say that they Roman Reignsed it. lololololol


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

That ending pretty much symbolized what a shitty RTWM this has been.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

tug of war match at Mania :ti

I can't believe the 'creative' team sit and discuss the possible endings to RAW and come up with this. What has happened to this place fpalm


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

djpiccalo said:


> That was un fucking real. Stayed up till 3.15 am when I have work at 9 for that piece of shite.


Stay up one more minute!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I went to take a shit since I skip Reigns segments these days, but judging by the comments in this thread....:Jordan


I would have rather watched you take a shit. Well...maybe not but at least you were left satisfied afterwards.


----------



## SystemFailure (Jan 2, 2015)

I guess I'm one of the lucky ones. I turned Raw off after the Daniel Bryan/Dolph Ziggler match since I have 0 interest in the Reigns/Lesnar match.

I feel like the WWE has figured their title match at Wrestlemania has been a bust. It feels like thy've put more effort into the IC match than any other.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: It's Official: Worst WM Main Event Build Up of All Time*



Lok said:


> Unno about you, but that was an amazing Tug-o-War match. :lmao


Now if only we get war drums at Mania...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

They are just texting it in not phoning it in texting it in at this point. I feel they are more focused on WM32 now


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

My sides are hurt from laughing so hard. :lel

It reminded me of little kids tussling over something in school and the old ass teacher breaks it up and puts them in timeout. :booklel

Where was Vince to put these two in timeout? :mj4


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Natecore said:


> I would have rather watched you take a shit. Well...maybe not but at least you were left satisfied afterwards.


:maury:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's a reflection of the quality of the main event. and one of them isnt ready for it.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

im also upset about axel :jose


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

They sure did make it Reign with that ending huh...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

They should just have a tug of war for the title at Mania. :Jordan


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Vince just gave the smarks all the reason to hijack this match. The post WM RAW will happen a day early...


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

If WWE's job was to hype up Mania they failed miserably... but if they were aiming for some laughs... then 10/10. Hilarious shit.


----------



## nickatnite1227 (Feb 12, 2012)

It honestly feels like Vince took a shit for 3 hours and put it on my TV screen. Next weeks Raw might be my last for a while.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Booed Reigns out of the fucking building. Soak it in, marks. :lol Didn't even let him get within arms length of a microphone. :lol :lol :lol This guy will be in the midcard feuding with Barret by the Rumble of next year.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

The ONLY WAY you can justify this _abortion_ of an ending is if a)Rollins cashes in successfully(hope not, he's annoying) or b)Reigns turns heel. If neither happens then Sting/HHH MUST main event WrestleMania. End of.

2 badasses acting like fucking kindergartners.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> They are just texting it in not phoning it in texting it in at this point. I feel they are more focused on WM32 now


Having I been saying it for weeks now, this Mania is all been about getting the title on Reigns and making him, simple as. Everything has been booked like a afterthought sadly. even the match they are trying to make a new star with. Vince's mind is all on selling out 100,000 stadium next year.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Heyman's promo was great and Reigns taking the title from Lesnar was cool, but having a tug of war without any physicality to help intensify the feud and really help build up the main event was pretty LOL worthy. Brock and Roman looking like damn kids :ti


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Can't wait for Reigns vs Lesnar rematch at Extreme Rules in a Tug of War Match. :mark:


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

as a Reigns fan, I hope he gets booed out of the building at WM as a giant fuck you to Vince.

God damn that ending was beyond a joke. Yes, I'm mad.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

It was fucking awful. Vince hyped that piece of shit segment???!

Really, THAT'S what you think will get people to tune in?? Fucking hell, this arrogant bastard. He really is pushing the "You all will watch in the end" fuckery huh??

Jesus, I refuse to think Vince actually tried. Even someone who wasn't trying could have done better.

Vince :no:










That was a sad ass go home show and a fucking abysmal lazy ass ending.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

And it sort of pains me to say that, since we had a solid first half hour and a passable number of fun bits throughout the rest of the show: Tyson / Nattie / Burger King skit, Ziggler / Bryan D match, Rusev making Cena his bitch, Wyatt's promo, Axelmania colliding with Hulkamania and Snoopamania and HOLY SHIT AT ZACK RYDER WINNING ON RAW FOR THE FIRST TIME IN YEARS. Yet despite all these positives, there was no way that this show would end on a relatively decent note considering how much fuckery has gone on in the last few weeks.

Good thing my wallet is safe and sound courtesy of streams. :I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So Brock was afraid to bust Reigns in the mouth? Who belees dat?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

A bad ending for the worst Road to Wrestlemania in history.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Reigns rips the title from Lesnar's grasp.

Lesnar A) beats Reigns to a bloody pulp or B) tries to pry the belt away from Reigns hoping Reigns will let go or Heyman will step in and tell Reigns to let go.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:maury


Saying "that was lame" would be an understatement.




Which is too bad actually as the rest of the show was pretty good. Well, good compared to the past few weeks at least, still kind of underwhelming for a pre-Wrestlemania RAW but eh. The opening with Sting was good, Bray cut a fantastic promo, Paige/Nikki and Bryan/Ziggler were fun matches, Ryder was actually on and won a match, the Snoop Dogg/Hulka/Axelmania segment was fun, and the Cena beat down was well done.

Really a decent show, just the main event segment was something you'd see on a playground after all that Heyman work at building it up. 

They had to have done that solely for the shot of the two holding the belt in front of the Wrestlemania sign. I mean they weren't even trying. Even made Lesnar look like a geek, he should've bitten Reigns' face off for touching his belt especially after that Heyman promo.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

What did you people expect? It's been a program where neither combatant speaks and they are totally reliant on a fucking manager to sell the match with his mouth. Lesnar rarely gets physical on Raw and Reigns can't sell for shit so there you have your segment.

Stop thinking things will get better. This company is in the shitter and it's not getting out for a long time, if ever. All you can do is try to embarrass them by booing their big moments and not ordering the Network.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

They must fire the guy who booked that ending.


----------



## nickatnite1227 (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm still staring at my TV.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

looper007 said:


> Having I been saying it for weeks now, this Mania is all been about getting the title on Reigns and making him, simple as. Everything has been booked like a afterthought sadly. even the match they are trying to make a new star with. Vince's mind is all on selling out 100,000 stadium next year.


yep exactly. I still think the WM31 show itself might be solid but this build has been total shit. I cant believed what I just watched. Im ready for WM season to be over with


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Well Reigns... if your wrestling career fails you can always find a job as a comedian you stupid mother fucker.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

I have been relatively quiet about this Reigns/Lesnar mainevent for Mania.. From the beginning, I told myself that I would reserve judgement.. But, this is just awful.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Funniest part about all this, is that just when we think the build-up can't get any worse, IT DOES. WWE keep topping themselves week after week with terrible segments.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

This should be all fans' opinion of Vince, Dunn and creative:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Well the dullest Road to Mania just ran into a dead end. Color me unimpressed, to say the least.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

I can't wait to hear Bruce Blitz rant about this. Best part of monday right there. It's going to be good...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

JAROTO said:


> They must fire the guy who booked that ending.


you cant fire the owner of the company


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I kept watching USA until "Dig" started thinking they would cut back to the ring with Lesnar and Reigns fighting...I'm still waiting...


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

I'd say they did a great job of making Reigns look strong there! 

Apart from all the boos, if you cancel the boos he looked really strong there.

And the stupid duck face, if you cancel the stupid duck face he looked really strong there.

Oh and the fact that this whole buildup has been horse-shit for the sole purpose of making him look strong, if you cancel that out he looked really strong there.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Fissiks said:


> They probably cut it as quickly as they did because Reigns was getting massively booed


Honestly I was so pissed off that this hadn't even occurred to me lol. I can't wait to see what the crowd does at Mania.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lesnar should've let go so Reigns would've fell down and then just grabbed the title off the ground when he dropped it :ha


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

gabrielcev said:


> I can't wait to hear Bruce Blitz rant about this. Best part of monday right there. It's going to be good...


I think this might be what finally gets him past the "It's not Cena!" stance.... it is a rant I want to hear from him for once.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

looper007 said:


> Having I been saying it for weeks now, this Mania is all been about getting the title on Reigns and making him, simple as. Everything has been booked like a afterthought sadly. even the match they are trying to make a new star with. *Vince's mind is all on selling out 100,000 stadium next year.*


Then this Sunday better be a damn good WrestleMania to get people excited for next year because this is not the way to do it.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

:ti OK WWE it's time to give Lesnar what he wants or put the belt on Rollins. 

How on earth could they justify putting the belt on Reigns now? 

Have they changed their plans? Is this why it was so fucking bad? 

Jesus.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

gabrielcev said:


> Well Reigns... if your wrestling career fails you can always find a job as a comedian you stupid mother fucker.


Or:

"Taz, what is Samoa Jim doing in the Impact Zone?"

Or:
Hi, I'm Roman Reigns for Super Poli-grip. After Brock Lesnar knocked out all of my teeth I was worried that my false teeth just wouldn't stay in place while I was sucking dick for beer money in an alley


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Pathetic. Just absolutely pathetic of an ending that was.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I wanna see what Reigns' marks have to say about this. I know I'd be mad if my favourite superstar was booked as Reigns has been booked during this RTWM. It's like they're unintentionally sabotaging the guy.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

That's what you get when you put a guy who doesn't want to be there and another who couldn't cut a promo to save his life into the main event program. 

Everybody wanted a new "larger than life" guy in the main event. Well, now you have him. 

As much as people hated Cena, he at least carried pretty much every single feud to a relatively high degree of mediocrity. Never this bad. Not this bad.

Reigns is going to go down in WWE's history as the worst choice for a champion ... And frankly it's not even his fault. If those assholes had waited just one more fucking year before burying everyone else this shit would not have happened. 

"Oh we couldn't give the streak to just anyone" .. But that's what you did with Reigns. He really was just anyone. He was over, but not that over. He was legit, but not that legit. 

This piece of trash (the product) has stunk from the moment Reigns was inserted in the main event ... and frankly speaking Reigns did not do a single thing to help himself either. He's looked completely lost, out of sorts and misplaced. His confidence has gotten worse with each passing week and it looks like the main event is going to be one heck of a fart .. until and unless it's completely choreographed like Bryan vs Reigns was. 

But with Lesnar looking like he does not give a fuck anymore, this mania is currently on route to being the worst WM of all time. 

And with WWE burying EVERYONE else ... Things don't look too good at all. And that is an understatement.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

WWE needs to go with the safest and most predictable outcome: Reigns wins and Seth successfully cashes in. It's almost like they don't want to do it because it's too predictable. But look how predictable last year's WM main event was?


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> gabrielcev said:
> 
> 
> > Well Reigns... if your wrestling career fails you can always find a job as a comedian you stupid mother fucker.
> ...


Oh my god. Post of the night right fucking here lol Balee dat.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Paul Heyman doing his usual schtick was good, the confrontation was done VERY poorly... so, on that note, I agree.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

ABailey115 said:


> THE GREATEST MAIN EVENT IN THE HISTORY OF WRESTLEMANIA :cole


Please tell me he didn't say that.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punkholic said:


> I wanna see what Reigns' marks have to say about that. I know I'd be mad of my favourite superstar was booked as Reigns has been booked during this RTWM. It's like they're unintentionally sabotaging the guy.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Not his fault marks know it and smarks know it. Vince is destroying his own creations now.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

and on this weeks episode of Monday night RAW Roman Reigns gets into a heated tug of war battle vs the Beast Incarnate Brock Lesnar. Who will get the upper hand? Find out on the next episode!


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

WWE should have just went with Cena vs Reigns at this year's WM.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*"You guys will watch no matter what."*

Vince really put that to test tonight, huh :drake1

Abysmal ending. Not one brawl in sight. A fucking tug a war?? Did those two become 5 years old out of nowhere?

IC had a weak brawl imo that could have been better.

Tag Team fuckery. They're on the pre-show so that shows how much WWE gives a damn.

They put more thought into Axel's segment than they did the main event one :ha And into Miz/Sandow too.

Random ten man tag for the Jobber Royale. 

Divas actually had a good match, but it's a shame the belt isn't on the card.

Sting vs Trips should have been WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY better. I was hyped but I don't know, it was missing a spark and umph. 

After all the tv time Randy vs Seth usually get...on the go home show, they have a meh match with Seth running away. Nothing to really hype you up for their match at WrestleMania.

Just..wow.

I'm pretty sure 31 is the preshow to WrestleMania 32 and Vince just hasn't told us fpalm


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow. Even the Reigns fans hated this segment. I think Vince is asking for a fan hijacking of the Mania main event after that crap. As lackluster as it gets.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So they have Reigns grab the belt to test the reaction the fans would give...


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Downright Embarrassing.

Reigns (The Supposed Face) getting boo'd outta the building, completely denied by the crowd. Lesnar (The Supposed Heel) getting cheers and chants and the clear cut favorite. Then two dudes sitting here playing tug of war, making mean looking faces at each other.

I can honestly say, this has got to be the worst WM Main Event build up ever. Crowd completely disinterested in the Face. The Champ barely around, no action no intensity and just has felt forced and flat the entire time.

EDIT: Theres a part of me that can't help but wonder if Vince heard the crowd completely rejecting Reigns again and just pulled the plug early. I mean Hell even the announcers didn't really say anything..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: "You guys will watch no matter what."*

Yep, 31 is the pre-show to 32 just like 29 was the pre-show to 30.

They are so lucky they bought WCW 14 years ago tonight and have no competition.

Now, that was a fun Raw.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

WWE did the impossible. The made fucking Brock Lesnar the fucking beast incarnate look like a complete pussy child. I was waiting for him to just snap and beat the shit out Reigns...


----------



## eatsleepburyrepeat (Oct 15, 2014)

:reigns:reigns:reigns:maddox:vince7:vince7:vince7:vince7:duck:what?:denirolol:WTF:soft:chlol:TayL:StephenA7b worst ending I ever fucking seen


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Don't worry, there was a point to that ending, it'll be announced on smackdown that the main event of wrestlemanias stipulation is now a tug of war match, what better way of making Reigns look strong than beating Brock in a tug of war match?

:vince5


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: "You guys will watch no matter what."*

It sucked Wynter. I have never been so proud than to know I wont pay for their product anymore. Complete incompetence borne either of a monopoly mentality or they just dont care what the fans think. I need to praise you for not being an apologist for this crap. :clap


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Cesaro Section said:


> Downright Embarrassing.
> 
> Reigns (The Supposed Face) getting boo'd outta the building, completely denied by the crowd. Lesnar (The Supposed Heel) getting cheers and chants and the clear cut favorite. Then two dudes sitting here playing tug of war, making mean looking faces at each other.
> 
> ...


could be man which fuckin sucks. Reigns didn't deserve any of this


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Even if they didn't want someone looking weak, why not end the show mid brawl?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns' reaction was deafening....

If anyone deluded enough comes here and tries to tell me he was over and the crowd popped for him they are not watching the same show I am.

That aside, you have the MAINFUCKINGEVENT of Wrestlemania in the go home show play tug-a-war over the fucking belt? :lol

Are they drunk? We waited 5 weeks to see that fucking embarrassing shit?

Cause honestly I was embarrassed for the WWE tonight that tops off the WOAT RTWM and the WOAT go home show.

Congratulations WWE! :applause

I just hope in a years time we look back and laugh at how bad it was.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*The ending was very pathetic. The moment I saw that shit, I just instantly changed the channel. I don't want two adult wrestlers in such a childish skit.*


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: "You guys will watch no matter what."*

Yeah. Vince is putting out shit every week. I bet he says this quote a lot, " I could be a billionaire, but I like to fuck with fans instead."


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm dying laughing at that ending :lmao

tug of war with the belt da fuck? A fuckin tame one at that. What happened to a good old closing brawl on the go home show?


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

:lmao :lmao 

This was the best thing ever...


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

That was Austin vs. Rock levels of epic. Somebody make a video of it and play it to "My Way".

:bryanlol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I remember saying to my friends months ago when we decided not to go to WM this year that I hoped it sucked so we don't regret not going since we went that last 4 years in a row.

Well ask and shall received


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I really do think Vince cut the feed because they didn't even sign off at the end of the show like they do every week did they?

it just ended upbrupty as Reigns was getting the shit booed out of him


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Lesnar should've let go so Reigns would've fell down and then just grabbed the title off the ground when he dropped it :ha


:lmao

Brock and Reigns will play red rover pre-match at Mania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock threw Cena around at will, beat Taker at WM decisively...but played tug of war with Reigns?!?!


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Not his fault marks know it and smarks know it. Vince is destroying his own creations now.


People were fucking saying for months before the Rumble and after the Rumble that Reigns wasn't fucking ready and they will fuck him up if they push him...
You called the people who were saying all of these marks or stupid Bryan fans..

I don't feel bad for Reigns. Not even a little.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Punkholic said:


> I wanna see what Reigns' marks have to say about this. I know I'd be mad if my favourite superstar was booked as Reigns has been booked during this RTWM. It's like they're unintentionally sabotaging the guy.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The ending was trash thats obvious. Nothing to defend about it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reptar said:


> That's what you get when you put a guy who doesn't want to be there and another who couldn't cut a promo to save his life into the main event program.
> 
> Everybody wanted a new "larger than life" guy in the main event. Well, now you have him.
> 
> ...


We had one his name is Daniel Bryan and he just jobbed cleanly to Ziggler two weeks in a row and is now going for the IC title that is worthless.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

It's very possible that WWE has booked this feud this way because they have decided to turn Reigns heel at WM. Why do I say? Who's been the main focus of this match? Paul Heyman? Heyman will play a role in how this match is decided.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

You know it was mentioned here and I actually have to wonder if Brock signed with UFC and Vince booked that out of spite. Have Heyman come out and cut a 10 minute promo about how much the title means to Lesnar and how he cares more about the belt than his wife. Then have Fabio come out and take it from him and Lesnar does nothing but grimace and struggle in vain to take it back.

Like, at my absolute laziest I couldn't have come up with that as the final segment on the go-home show to Wrestlemania.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Hilarious how people around the Net have the same reaction. Last time people were so in agreement of something that happened in wrestling was when Brock demolished Cena at Summerslam.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

I feel like it was something that looked cool on paper and they didn't execute it like they thought they would.

Also - it seemed like they did it so the production crew could put it to a poster or on the promo video.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JamesK said:


> People were fucking saying for months before the Rumble and after the Rumble that Reigns wasn't fucking ready and they will fuck him up if they push him...
> You called the people who were saying all of these marks or stupid Bryan fans..
> 
> I don't feel bad for Reigns. Not even a little.


Exactly LOL I would argue with him about that for months until he said he blocked me because I was a Bryan ass kicker and a Reigns hated and of course everything I said came true LOL

Alls that left is a disaster WM match that will probably be worse than Lesnar vs Goldberg.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: "You guys will watch no matter what."*



IDONTSHIV said:


> It sucked Wynter. I have never been so proud than to know I wont pay for their product anymore. Complete incompetence borne either of a monopoly mentality or they just dont care what the fans think. I need to praise you for not being an apologist for this crap. :clap


This sort of arrogance is the consequence of no competition. I mean, Vince has always been a little shit head who head was bigger than his bank account,but holy shit did that show and the ending especially, feel disrespectful.

Like Vince legit went "Fuck you, you guys will take it like you always do :shrug" and didn't even try. Because, "Mania always sells!" Even as a Roman fan I was like "Wow...You're so stuck up your own ass, you think this will work regardless..."

I'm disappointed in so many ways.

Bryan deserves better. He's getting screwed again when he has more than earned his spot.

Ziggler will lose another Mania and won't get that singles match he's been begging for.

Dean is losing yet another PPV. He deserves better too.

Roman is the vehicle driven by a senile old man who would rather run over the fans rather than just slow the fuck down and listen. Even if he doesn't want to, realize Roman isn't going to prosper under his stupidity. The customer isn't always right, but damn, you need to recognize when they are.

I just want good god damn booking. For everyone. Even down to the damn lower midcard. Not just for my guy because I don't want another Cena. Team effort>>>>>One dude.

This is just stupid now. WWE just really insulted my intelligence :lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

JamesK said:


> People were fucking saying for months before the Rumble and after the Rumble that Reigns wasn't fucking ready and they will fuck him up if they push him...
> You called the people who were saying all of these marks or stupid Bryan fans..
> .


Because I was willing to see if it maybe could work it obviously hasn't. Only way to salvage Reigns IMO is to make him heel and even that might be a long shot. Still not his fault tho. 

I don't feel bad whats happening to Bryan either not one bit


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Anybody else reading the SD spoilers? Here's one....



> * Jerry Lawler got a big pp when they did the switch to SmackDown but fans are leaving the arena.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> You know it was mentioned here and I actually have to wonder if Brock signed with UFC and Vince booked that out of spite. Have Heyman come out and cut a 10 minute promo about how much the title means to Lesnar and how he cares more about the belt than his wife. Then have Fabio come out and take it from him and Lesnar does nothing but grimace and struggle in vain to take it back.
> 
> Like, at my absolute laziest I couldn't have come up with that as the final segment on the go-home show to Wrestlemania.


Yeah but that is stupid for Vince to do that because Brock will just make Reigns look even worse than he is at WM in his match.

If that is true and Vince did do this out of spite, the WM match is going to be even worse since Brock won't give two fucks and we all know Reigns can't look good in a match without a lot of help like DB gave him at fastlane.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> You know it was mentioned here and I actually have to wonder if Brock signed with UFC and Vince booked that out of spite. Have Heyman come out and cut a 10 minute promo about how much the title means to Lesnar and how he cares more about the belt than his wife. Then have Fabio come out and take it from him and Lesnar does nothing but grimace and struggle in vain to take it back.
> 
> Like, at my absolute laziest I couldn't have come up with that as the final segment on the go-home show to Wrestlemania.


Booking out of spite is all that Vince is doing right now since Punk's podcast :draper2


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: "You guys will watch no matter what."*



Wynter said:


> This sort of arrogance is the consequence of no competition. I mean, Vince has always been a little shit head who head was bigger than his bank account,but holy shit did that show and the ending especially, feel disrespectful.
> 
> Like Vince legit went "Fuck you, you guys will take it like you always do :shrug" and didn't even try. Because, "Mania always sells!" Even as a Roman fan I was like "Wow...You're so stuck up your own ass, you think this will work regardless..."
> 
> ...


:clap hit the nail right on the head Wynter. Im ready for this WM season to be over with


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

That ending made me cry at how bad WWE has gotten.


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

Let's not push Bryan but Reigns instead. 

Let's play tug of war with a guy who looks twice the size.

Ambrose is over let's just forget about him.

Levels of


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Since they did a tug o' war on Raw, I hope they settle this with a riveting match of Rock/Paper/Scissors for the title at mania.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Wwe just lower the bar a little bit more


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Because I was willing to see if it maybe could work it obviously hasn't. Only way to salvage Reigns IMO is to make him heel and even that might be a long shot. Still not his fault tho.
> 
> I don't feel bad whats happening to Bryan either not one bit


What, you dont like something Vince presented to you? Surely you jest.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Clique said:


> I'm dying laughing at that ending :lmao
> 
> tug of war with the belt da fuck? A fuckin tame one at that. What happened to a good old closing brawl on the go home show?


I'm sure the creative team wanted to end it the usual way but good ol' Vinny Mac thought it would be a bright idea to end the show with a tug-of-war. 

It was probably one of his dreams to end Raw like that and he made it happen tonight. :vince2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Worst Ever!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> What, you dont like something Vince presented to you? Surely you jest.


Even i can admit when i was wrong. I was willing to give this feud a chance and its been complete garbage. IMO reigns needs a heel turn more than life itself right now. Seth needs to cash in making it a triple threat ugh that was just painful to watch and its neither mans fault


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

WWE... where the big boys play!

I really can't think of anything WCW did that was such a failure but also such a comedy gold mine at the same time.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

The babyface-heel dynamic is completely fucked up too. 

Brock, the biggest monster in the history of this business, the man that defeated Undertaker at Wrestlemania and squashed John Cena, got the biggest face pops of the night, while Roman got booed to hell and back.

People in Stamford must be going crazy. "He beat Taker at Mania and they're still cheering him over Reigns. What the fuck do we do?"


----------



## Poeman (Oct 7, 2014)

See ya'll at Vinceamania


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: "You guys will watch no matter what."*



Stone Hot said:


> :clap hit the nail right on the head Wynter. Im ready for this WM season to be over with



^ agreed 100% with you both


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

It's pretty clear from that ending that they don't have much faith in Roman Reigns. Doesn't mean they won't continue to protect him, though.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Even i can admit when i was wrong. I was willing to give this feud a chance and its been complete garbage. IMO reigns needs a heel turn more than life itself right now. Seth needs to cash in making it a triple threat ugh that was just painful to watch and its neither mans fault


Even I felt bad for Reigns tonight, he comes out to boos. He could have made a statement and WWE and sent the fans home wanting to see this match on Sunday. They made Lesnar look stupid and their new top babyface look a geek. Poor booking and this WM will have to step it up on Sunday.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Just saw it
Speechless

Vince has lost it, the very little he had
WOW


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

*Re: It's Official: Worst WM Main Event Build Up of All Time*



Creative name said:


> I personally feel the build has been good. The calm before the storm. The Roman Empire will Reign on!!!!


the tug of war was bad but the title pull was great.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> *Even i can admit when i was wrong.* I was willing to give this feud a chance and its been complete garbage. IMO reigns needs a heel turn more than life itself right now. Seth needs to cash in making it a triple threat ugh that was just painful to watch and its neither mans fault


Much respect. Most people can't.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say Reigns is the funniest main eventer of all time. Everything he touches turns to comedy gold, and you can't say that about Cena, you can't say it about Bryan, you can't even say it about The Rock himself. Reigns > > >


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Mifune Jackson said:


> It's pretty clear from that ending that they don't have much faith in Roman Reigns. Doesn't mean they won't continue to protect him, though.


I just think they want to get the WM over cause they know he's not going to get a glorious reaction or a epic WM moment. They want to get the belt on him and then start afresh come the Raw the following week (not the post WM raw). I think they give him until the end of the year to see how things go, if not they will turn him heel and work with him from there. I doubt they drop him from the Main Event. I do see him turning it around some day.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

looper007 said:


> Even I felt bad for Reigns tonight, he comes out to boos. He could have made a statement and WWE and sent the fans home wanting to see this match on Sunday. They made Lesnar look stupid and their new top babyface look a geek. Poor booking and this WM will have to step it up on Sunday.


I still think the show will be solid. Its just the RTWM has been shit.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: "You guys will watch no matter what."*



XDream said:


> ^ agreed 100% with you both


But then we go into the traditional down period. Could it possibly be better than the RTWM this year?


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Because I was willing to see if it maybe could work it obviously hasn't. Only way to salvage Reigns IMO is to make him heel and even that might be a long shot. Still not his fault tho.
> 
> I don't feel bad whats happening to Bryan either not one bit


What happened to Bryan?

Let me fucking see.. The same stupid ass company is treating him like an afterthough while the people are still behind him versus the company is still behind you and the crowd thinks that either that you suck or they don't give a fuck..

Yeah poor Bryan


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

Worst Kindergarten ending to RAW, ever. 

Looked like something Max Landis would've wrote


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I was actually standing up saying "F5 him, Lesnar! That dick is disrespecting you!"

Then it ended. After nothing.

"MAN GREAT JOB 10/10 WRESTLEMANIA MUST SEE" - ign


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> I still think the show will be solid. Its just the RTWM has been shit.


Fingers crossed, I know I've been shitting on the RTWM the past few weeks. I don't want WM to suck, people are paying big money at home and in the stadium. We all deserve the best show. But they really did a poor job at building it up.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

looper007 said:


> I just think they want to get the WM over cause they know he's not going to get a glorious reaction or a epic WM moment. They want to get the belt on him and then start afresh come the Raw the following week (not the post WM raw).


But after Mania there is the Euro tour, then the first PPV title defense is in Chicago.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

TNA is Here said:


>


:ha


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm reposting this from one year ago.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

WRESTLEMANIA!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Look on the bright side. At least they got a good close-up of him poking his lips out while focusing on those blue contact lenses. So that's something for his fans to get excited about I guess.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

JamesK said:


> What happened to Bryan?
> 
> Let me fucking see.. The same stupid ass company is treating him like an afterthough while the people are still behind him versus the company is still behind you and the crowd thinks that either that you suck or they don't give a fuck..
> 
> Yeah poor Bryan


I don't feel bad for him because I know Bryan can bounce back from this with ease.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

McCringleberry said:


> But after Mania there is the Euro tour, then the first PPV title defense is in Chicago.


WWE's fault for booking this shows so :grin2:. Isn't Summerlsam in Brooklyn. Reigns has it hard. I think they will stick with him until the end of the year and if it doesn't work, well he might not be their new Cena but I still see him been either the top heel or a top 3 face for years to come.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm pointing the finger squarely at McMahon, Haitch and Stephanie.

This is not even 'creative's' problem as they are just essentially the chimps typing out whatever they're told to. 

But those three, who actually have decision making power, have come up with this RTWM. I could forgive them if they were short handed or had injured wrestlers or whatever but they have all the talent at their disposal and THIS is what they came up with.

Just let that sink in for a few moments and you'll realise the levels of incompetence we're dealing with here.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> I don't feel bad for him because I know Bryan can bounce back from this with ease.


Not if he's not booked right Stone, I wait and pass my judgement until after Sunday and see where they go with Bryan.

I'm guessing his losses to Ziggler are to start a feud after WM, Ziggler says he's better then Bryan cause he beaten him twice before and he deserves a first shot at the IC title. Now that's if Bryan wins, if he doesn't then I start to worry.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Let me start out by saying I agree this is the worst ending to a pre mania EVER.

I believe we should start the trend now #cancelTheWWENetwork again and stick it to them before mania. 

They fucked us at the rumble. Made up and idiotic fued for you to believe Bryan had a shot against this ape for Fastlane knowing all along they are gonna stick With him ( im not Bryan fan btw) . The worst build to a title match for mania EVER. 

Then this piece of shit ending ? How can you put this out in front of the staff and agree it's a great show tonight ? ORTON AND ROLLINS GOT 5 MINS . I'm done .


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> I'm reposting this from one year ago.


Oh GOD. To go from that...to THIS.

....

....

Well, I'm sure the match itself will still be good.

...Right?


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

As a Reigns fan, that was terrible. But after thinking about it...this era isn't targeted for adults, it's for the kids. You guys have to admit, if this happened while we were kids it would've been the greatest most intense segment ever. Tonight, I seen the look in my son's face and he was in awe. He can't wait to watch WM. And at that moment it made realize, I just have to accept it for what it is. Now some of you might not understand because you don't have kids. But as long as my kid is happy then I'm happy. All I can do is bitch on this forum.lol


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Ladies and Gentlemen....That was not a Tug Of War..........It was a TUG of BORE !!! :heyman


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Not to mention that segment is completely out of Brock Lesnars character. Since when does he play tug of war? The real Lesnar would've ripped the title from Reigns hands and proceed to F-5 him 3 times then spit on him.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Roman Reigns has to turn heel at Wrestlemania theres no other way around it. 

Did you hear the reaction reigns got when he came out!? "OVERRATED" "LETS GO LESNAR" :kemba


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Ithil said:


> WRESTLEMANIA![W/QUOTE]
> 
> WOW, I didn't even watch RAW, just read the ending on Twitter. Watching this gif is fucking hilarious and a million times worse than I expected it was.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> could be man which fuckin sucks. Reigns didn't deserve any of this


I know, he shouldn't be main eventing Mania when he hasn't even been a singles star for even a year. He doesn't deserve it, I agree.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> WWE needs to go with the safest and most predictable outcome: Reigns wins and Seth successfully cashes in. It's almost like they don't want to do it because it's too predictable. But look how predictable last year's WM main event was?


It was predictable in a good way, it was a fucking hurricane.

This is, at best, an epic clusterfuck.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah watched the Bulls and Blackhawks instead of Raw tonight. :dance

That segment sounds hilariously bad though. Really, a former UFC fighter and a guy who used to fuck up the roster as a member of the Shield end the last Raw before Wrestlemania with a fucking tug-of-war?









Don't ever want to hear them make fun of WCW again.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> I really do think Vince cut the feed because they didn't even sign off at the end of the show like they do every week did they?
> 
> it just ended upbrupty as Reigns was getting the shit booed out of him


They did put up a sign.













The Boy Wonder said:


> It's very possible that WWE has booked this feud this way because they have decided to turn Reigns heel at WM. Why do I say? Who's been the main focus of this match? Paul Heyman? Heyman will play a role in how this match is decided.


I don't think people will care all that much.


I do think Reigns can and does need to be a heel. But I'm very indifferent to all of this at this point.






Poeman said:


> See ya'll at Vinceamania


I'm stealing this :lol




I'm very "tuned out" at this point, much like the last time I stopped watching wrestling, it's just a feeling of "I can't enjoy any of this anymore".

I feel really bad and embarrassed. Reading the posts on here is hilarious, and but wow I hate seeing all these passionate folks, who are as passionate as I am of these wrestlers and this type of industry and just can't help feel bad after having our intelligence insulted week after week.

Maybe WM31 will turn out to be amazing, but I really can't care enough to even argue at this point.

Hilarious ending, hilarious reactions. Keep it up everyone!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

why the fuck wouldn't Lesnar just murder Reigns when he touched the belt? :lmao


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Well it's definitely official now, that was far and away the worst RTWM ever.

By quite some distance as well.

I didn't even bother watching the end cause I knew how trash it would be.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

obby said:


> why the fuck wouldn't Lesnar just murder Reigns when he touched the belt? :lmao


Uhhhh yeah....I was expecting bloody lip Reigns. That was so so so so so so so so so so so bad. Tug-O-War....it's ok to play PG ....but tug-o-war with Lesnar and the guy they've built to beat him? Fucking horrible. Reigns is going to win, with no cash-in, I think Vince wants to prove a point that he built wrestling, and can destroy it and wants to bury the company. lol.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: "You guys will watch no matter what."*



Stone Hot said:


> :clap hit the nail right on the head Wynter. Im ready for this WM season to be over with


You're worse than a flag in the wind changing directions.

:Out


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

That was actually great how Reigns snatched the title from Brock. It could have been really great if Reigns looked at the title, threw it down nonchalantly at Brocks feet and then walked off. 

Instead he get two retards in a tug of war for the title which lets not forget was their only in ring interaction throughout this entire buildup.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

* There's your RTWM, everyone.

fpalm I can't for WrestleMania to be over with so I can quit this piece of shit company.*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Who knew the Beast's weakness was the belt... take it physically and he becomes a little chihuahua.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

If Reigns gets over on WM, why didn't they at least have Lesnar leave Reigns a pulp the show before the PPV?

Good god, Vince is so senile, he forgets the rules to his own game.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Random Reigns said:


> As a Reigns fan, that was terrible. But after thinking about it...this era isn't targeted for adults, it's for the kids. You guys have to admit, if this happened while we were kids it would've been the greatest most intense segment ever. Tonight, I seen the look in my son's face and he was in awe. He can't wait to watch WM. And at that moment it made realize, I just have to accept it for what it is. Now some of you might not understand because you don't have kids. But as long as my kid is happy then I'm happy. All I can do is bitch on this forum.lol


Is your son also in awe of Nikki's knockers?

Too bad children can't pay 50 bucks for a ticket.

WWE reminds me of


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

This isn't even funny anymore. It's become a depressingly cruel joke. I honestly can no longer comprehend what I am seeing. Surely this is all a bad dream since this company cannot be this utterly moronic.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

DudeLove669 said:


> That was actually great how Reigns snatched the title from Brock. It could have been really great if Reigns looked at the title, threw it down nonchalantly at Brocks feet and then walked off.
> 
> Instead he get two retards in a tug of war for the title which lets not forget was their only in ring interaction throughout this entire buildup.


Exactly. 

I thought this would happen or a fight. But a tug of war like two girls? None of this made any sense. Why would Brock Lesnar not just F5 him when he's the beast? And since Roman is a badass Samaon, why wouldn't he get a punch in? They better have a HHH/Foley type match on Sunday or else this has just been for nothing. I don't get how the WWE dropped the ball on booking this angle when they had a solid year to figure it out.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Dropping the title would not have worked. It disgraces the title (sounds stupid I know but it does).


What would have worked if... one of them spoke on the mic.


back the fuck up I know crazy shit amiright?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

The climax to this feud should be just one 15 minute Paul Heyman promo.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> could be man which fuckin sucks. Reigns didn't deserve any of this


Oh boo hoo. If his interviews are any indication, he's a total tool. Felt comfortable being one because he had Vince's backing, but the resistance is proving to be too much and in a years time, he'll be a midcarder and this will be another failed experiment alongside The Del Rios, Lugers, Diesels, and Sheamus of the world. I won't shed any tears over this jackass being humbled and the sooner he slides down the card, the more the product will benefit.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Batz said:


> Dropping the title would not have worked. It disgraces the title (sounds stupid I know but it does).
> 
> 
> What would have worked if... one of them spoke on the mic.
> ...


or just them punching each other back and forth until "security" has to separate them as the camera fades. 

but what do I know, I guess having a tug of war over the belt is better. :draper2


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

I can't believe it ended like that. Mind was blown. All that shit Reigns talked last week and a tug of war? The female football league is harder than that...Anna Kournikova has more heart than that.


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

If they didn't want them to get physical then they should of had Heyman put some sort of stipulation into the match weeks ago that mentioned the match would be off if Reigns put his hands on Lesnar. Then tonight have a promo between the two get intense, Lesnar holds up the belt and Reigns takes it just as he did, and when Reigns holds up the title himself he gets pushed by Lesnar. Before Reigns can answer with a push or punch of his own Heyman reminds him of the match stipulation of not putting his hands on the champ till Mania. When Reigns goes to leave he gets attacked by Lesnar who lays him out with an F5 to end the show. Heat on Lesnar going into Mania.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

The face gets booed, and the show ends with the two of them looking like a couple of little girls fighting over the belt. Good job, WWE. :bo


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

JamesK said:


> People were fucking saying for months before the Rumble and after the Rumble that Reigns wasn't fucking ready and they will fuck him up if they push him...
> You called the people who were saying all of these marks or stupid Bryan fans..
> 
> I don't feel bad for Reigns. Not even a little.


And this. A thousand times this. His fanbase were and are easily the most obnoxious marks on the web. They were every bit as arrogant and condescending as Vince and Reigns himself. The only sentences they could muster two months ago consisted of "u mad" and "neckbeards." Don't feign anger at Vince now when you were just playing heel and giddy over Ambrose telling fans to go get fucked eight hours ago.

Everyone with half a brain knew the guy would bomb because he wasn't prepared. Lust isn't enough to drive a main eventer. Wanting someone on top because of a look as opposed to talent is superficial, and as such, it will end just as vapidly when people get tired of looking at him and determine there's nothing entertaining or talented there. He'll go out with a whimper, as will his cult of a fanbase. I'm going to enjoy every second of it. Everyone from Vince to the Reigns marks have had this coming. I hope they enjoy every last second of it. :lol I know I will.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Vince played all of you like a fiddle. Vince gave Roman this artificial push and booked him the worst he possibly could because he knew the fans would reject and detest Reigns. Vince knew that the fans would boo Reigns out of the building at mania and he knew the fans would beg for a Rollins cash in when Reigns wins. Rollins was always Vinces number 1 guy. Roman was just a pawn to elevate Rollins. This was all a ploy to get Seth massively over!!

Seth was always Vinces vision. This is Vince's greatest scheme to get someone over. It all makes sense now 

:vince5:vince5:vince5


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

DudeLove669 said:


> Vince played all of you like a fiddle. Vince gave Roman this artificial push and booked him the worst he possibly could because he knew the fans would reject and detest Reigns. Vince knew that the fans would boo Reigns out of the building at mania and he knew the fans would beg for a Rollins cash in when Reigns wins. Rollins was always Vinces number 1 guy. Roman was just a pawn to elevate Rollins. This was all a ploy to get Seth massively over!!
> 
> Seth was always Vinces vision. This is Vince's greatest scheme to get someone over. It all makes sense now
> 
> :vince5:vince5:vince5


That would be a possibility.. .if the rest of the shows weren't as bad.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

"Vince is out of touch" will be the most popular sign at WM !


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I think Vince had a stroke a couple of years ago and nobody figured it out yet.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

DudeLove669 said:


> Vince played all of you like a fiddle. Vince gave Roman this artificial push and booked him the worst he possibly could because he knew the fans would reject and detest Reigns. Vince knew that the fans would boo Reigns out of the building at mania and he knew the fans would beg for a Rollins cash in when Reigns wins. Rollins was always Vinces number 1 guy. Roman was just a pawn to elevate Rollins. This was all a ploy to get Seth massively over!!
> 
> Seth was always Vinces vision. This is Vince's greatest scheme to get someone over. It all makes sense now
> 
> :vince5:vince5:vince5



:wee-bey

Vince is a genius.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Eliko said:


> "Vince is out of touch" will be the most popular sign at WM !


... and then thrown onto the pile of Bryan signs.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

,


Poeman said:


>


Playing the Benny Hill theme while watching this GIF is the funniest sh^t ever.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> ,
> 
> 
> Playing the Benny Hill theme while watching this GIF is the funniest sh^t ever.



You should try it listening to Another Brick in the Wall.

We don't need no education
We don't need no thought control
No dark sarcasm in the classroom
Teachers leave them kids alone
Hey! teachers! leave the kids alone!
All in all you're just another brick in the wall.
All in all you're just another brick in the wall.


----------



## bjjfan (Oct 22, 2014)

What a shit show. Comparing this to last years send off....this was hot garbage. We, as fans, deserve better.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Dec 11, 2014)

It's amazing how someone who isn't even in the match itself came out of this segment looking more stronger than both these two idiots. :lol Heyman has to win an emmy or an oscar for basically carrying this dead weight feud on his back like a boss. :lmao


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Playing the Benny Hill theme while watching this GIF is the funniest sh^t ever.


The funny thing is you will get a few Reign fans still defending this crap. It's kinda sad in a way cause everyone wants the best Wrestling event in the world to be a massive success but I seriously never seen as much hate for this one for years, you get people hating on a the odd thing here and there but everyone seems to have distain for nearly everything aside from Sting been in a WWE ring.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*

If that had been Cena or anyone else Lesnar would have tackled them and laid in some punches as soon as they snatched his title. Are they actually trying to make it like Lesnar fears Reigns? That just made Lesnar look like sucha bitch when he just allowed Reigns to play tug of war with his title, fuck that let go of the belt and kick his fucking ass and then take your title.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*

This thread is now about muffins


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*

Dork Lesnar just weally weally wanted his chumpionship. He isn't just going to hand it over like that geek Barrett did with his jobber title. Dork was going to grab it back like a real man...or something.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*

like pro wrestling is totally a competitive sport where all the shit is real so i myself am questioning why Lesnar didn't whoop Reigns ass cuz he totally can.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*

I'm not sure, I think maybe they thought they were protecting Reigns? :shrug


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*



DarkLady said:


> I'm not sure, I think maybe they thought they were protecting Reigns? :shrug


I get them protecting Reigns, but it just looked fucking stupid though, Lesnar this unstoppable beast whos ran through Triple H, Big Show, Mark Henry, completely squashed Cena like no on has before yet he seems afraid to fight Reigns? Fuck outta here.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*



SAMCRO said:


> I get them protecting Reigns, but it just looked fucking stupid though, Lesnar this unstoppable beast whos ran through Triple H, Big Show, Mark Henry, completely squashed Cena like no on has before yet he seems afraid to fight Reigns? Fuck outta here.


I agree, I'm just trying to imagine how Vince sees it, lol.

Although it seems similar to how they led up to the streak match, with Brock looking like a coward, so maybe WM will have a surprise in store. Either way, they've done a great job at making sure no one is excited about it, lol.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*

He was too focused in the staredown to care that he didn't let go of the belt.

Although I don't know if that made it any less sillier.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: It's Official: Worst WM Main Event Build Up of All Time*



Lok said:


> Unno about you, but that was an amazing Tug-o-War match. :lmao


They should have waited for Extreme Rules.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*

"You gotta make Roman look strong." unk2


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

My lord, 2 grown men fighting over a toy like a couple of little girls. They really screwed the pooch with this build up. How is anybody excited about this match?


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

Like to kids fighting over a toy XD


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

It's pretty embarrassing to watch that ending, words can't describe just how bad it has become.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

kendoo said:


> It's pretty embarrassing to watch that ending, words can't describe just how bad it has become.


Its the kind of moment you love Austin to bust out from the back, stun both of them and then crack open a few beers and just flip them off. 

you needed something to save that train wreckage.


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*

Made no sense. Completely out of character for Lesnar, just accepting being disrespected by some hack. Idiotic segment.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*



DarkLady said:


> I'm not sure, I think maybe they thought they were protecting Reigns? :shrug


They were probably afraid of Lesnar getting cheered if he beat Reigns' ass so they just played tug-of-war instead. :jordan4


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

Speaking of Austin watching that GIF made me think of Austin being told about doing a tug of war lol. He would rip up the paper and tell them come back when they got something better lol.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Forget PG era.

We are in the full blown G era.

WWE is for 10 and under. Put this crap on the Disney channel.


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

Once Reigns snatched the title from Lesnar I was expecting a brawl to break out, instead we get a couple of 5 year olds playing tug of war over a toy they both want to play with.

It's only right though that a horrible RTWM is ended with the worst final segment ever on a go-home RAW before WM.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*

I was waiting for Lesnar to f5 him!


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Yeah...Brock isn't re-signing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*



DarkLady said:


> I'm not sure, I think maybe they thought they were protecting Reigns? :shrug


I surmised earlier that once Brock stared into those baby blue contact lenses, his heart went all aflutter and all he could do was pull longingly at the strap while engaging in a will they/wont they with the ever dashing Reigns.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Wilder said:


> Yeah...Brock isn't re-signing.


Making this situation worse is knowledge that, unless there is a successful cash in from Rollins, Reigns is walking out of there with the title. Bah. Just to think how weak Lesnar will look at the end of the night if Bray beats Taker and then Reigns beats Lesnar... :frown2:


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*

F*cking hate muffins.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*



IDONTSHIV said:


> I surmised earlier that once Brock stared into those baby blue contact lenses, his heart went all aflutter and all he could do was pull longingly at the strap while engaging in a will they/wont they with the ever dashing Reigns.


Disturbing.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Well, its pretty obvious that the only chance they have of salvaging this by turning Reigns heel, which i think we might have seen some seeds planted tonight. I only just finished watching and haven't had a chance to scope out the forum yet, so it might have been mentioned elsewhere, but did anyone notice the look Brock gave Heyman when Heyman mentioned his family? There's something to that i think.

Reigns is in a worse position than Batista was last yr, no fucking way is he going over clean, there's just no fucking way.

As for the reactions Reigns has been getting, if Cena had been getting these reactions for the last 6 or 7 yrs, he might not have shoved down our throats as much either. This is the way you react to someone you don't give a fuck about, you give the fucker no reaction. So all you cool kids who thought you were making a statement chanting ''CENA SUCKS'' take note, this is how you fucking deal with something like this.


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*

After Reigns took the title off of Lesnar I was expect Lesnar to F5 him. Instead they decide to play a game of tug o war with the belt. :kobefacepalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*



DarkLady said:


> Disturbing.


Sometimes I think Vince while booking this, gets like the Iron Sheik was after he put Hogan into the camel clutch.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*

Completely out of character for Brock Lesnar. Lesnar isn't the guy who you fuck with and grabbing his title was total disrespect. Lesnar should have snapped. Lesnar just accepted the fact that Reigns grabbed his title. Makes no fucking sense. They made him look soft...


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*

Because him legit beating down Reigns would go down as the best RTWM moment of all time. Can't have that happening,oh no. Gotta stick to the script and make Roman look strong. :lol


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

An ending so bad good ol JR couldn't save it.

BY GAWD KING! THERE"S A TUG OF WAR FOR THE WWE TITLE! WHY? WHY?


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*

Because he can't win against Reigns... he has da Vince Plot Shield


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Sometimes I think Vince while booking this, gets like the Iron Sheik was after he put Hogan into the camel clutch.


That was _before_ the camel clutch. Afterwards there'd probably just be a stain. :lol


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Holy crap.. I was half asleep during the ending of Raw and didn't actually process how bad it was until later.

it just came off like they were trying way too hard to strike a pose for the video package "okay lets make sure the title is in view of the camera when we play tug of war".. fuck, that's embarrassing. WWE cares more about video editing than it does putting on a quality show. All they need to do is get the right camera angles and they can edit out boos and edit in cheers in the DVD in the future, people who didn't watch this live will probably see the revisionist history version and think Reigns was a big star.. fuck this company.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*



DarkLady said:


> That was _before_ the camel clutch. Afterwards there'd probably just be a stain. :lol


:lol fpalm


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*

Are you surprised? They have stifled everyone else's character to protect Reigns. Hell even Mark "Hall of Pain" Henry was blowing him after that one segment 2 weeks ago.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

The fact that we got a tug-of-war sequence and not a brawl really goes to show that this company does not want to take any risks and give us something new and exciting to see. I have gotten very bored of the product due to the lack of exciting fresh segments. A Lesnar/Reigns brawl would've been cool. But a tug-of-war for the WWE Title is not cool.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

It's only taken 6 hours but I have put my finger on it.

They didn't wanna ruin Reigns' beautiful face before Mania. They couldn't risk that.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*

This isn't just the Undertaker or John Cena Brock is facing this time. Brock looked into Roman's eyes and saw a machine that can take him out.

The Beast is running scared now.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*

I think that segment was a reminder for Brock. Either sign a new contract or we're giving the title to the guy (Reigns).

Btw you have a hot sig of Trish


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

gabrielcev said:


> Well Reigns... if your wrestling career fails you can always find a job as a comedian you stupid mother fucker.


"The Reigns hate isn't personal, we just don't like his push"


----------



## S.MACK (Jun 1, 2012)

Just viewed that ending. WOW

What they needed was a packed ring full of security holding them apart. Two beasts ready to tear into each other but being held back, that's a way to at least make it big time and have some kind of build going into the fight with real animosity and anger between them.

So lame.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> "The Reigns hate isn't personal, we just don't like his push"


One person doesn't represent everyone.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

Done. So fucking done. Glad im travelling from Sydney to Byron Bay by car on Monday and will miss mania, what a blessing.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

looper007 said:


> Not if he's not booked right Stone, I wait and pass my judgement until after Sunday and see where they go with Bryan.
> 
> I'm guessing his losses to Ziggler are to start a feud after WM, Ziggler says he's better then Bryan cause he beaten him twice before and he deserves a first shot at the IC title. Now that's if Bryan wins, if he doesn't then I start to worry.


after his clean lost tonight IMO Bryan is winning on sunday


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> I know, he shouldn't be main eventing Mania when he hasn't even been a singles star for even a year. He doesn't deserve it, I agree.


not what i meant.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Lothario said:


> Oh boo hoo. If his interviews are any indication, he's a total tool. Felt comfortable being one because he had Vince's backing, but the resistance is proving to be too much and in a years time, he'll be a midcarder and this will be another failed experiment alongside The Del Rios, Lugers, Diesels, and Sheamus of the world.


Na just needs to more time. IMO he would make a killer main event heel. No way is Vince dropping him back to mid card


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This could have easily been the BEST ENDING ever if WWE simply played "The Girl is Mine" by Michael Jackson and Paul McCartney in the background as they were tugging at the title belt. 

#Thriller*


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Na just needs to more time. IMO he would make a killer main event heel. No way is Vince dropping him back to mid card


Heel, Tweener or Face does not matter the guy simply does not have it.

He cannot talk, he cannot wrestle and cannot entertain.

So please explain to me what you see in him? I don't wanna hear about his looks.

I can't fathom how you think there is potential in him. If there was an ounce of it I would admit it.

But from the moment he debuted we all knew he was miles behind Rollins and Ambrose in every facet of pro wrestling I just wanna know what you see in him?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Holy mother of crap. This wouldn't look out of place in a comical Eminem video.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Cobalt said:


> Heel, Tweener or Face does not matter the guy simply does not have it.
> 
> He cannot talk, he cannot wrestle and cannot entertain.
> 
> ...


if you ever listen to His outsides interviews he comes as a natural douche. I think him being a heel would be gold for him. Him as a main event face hasn't worked. But they have yet to try main event heel. Lets see if that works if not oh well his career is done then.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> if you ever listen to His outsides interviews he comes as a natural douche. I think him being a heel would be gold for him. Him as a main event face hasn't worked. But they have yet to try main event heel. Lets see if that works if not oh well his career is done then.


Like I said I ain't shooting you down but if you cannot wrestle nor talk your not gonna be good at either.

Just how I see it.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*

That was seriously cringeworthy. I'm not a badass or anything, but if someone takes my shit, I sure as hell get up in their face and pry it out of their hands if need be. Meanwhile Brock FUCKING Lesnar just looks on like an idiot as a guy 3/4 his size snatches the WWE World Heavyweight Championship from him? The same Brock Lesnar that took the whole Authority to school before the Rumble? Good God, Vince, are you serious? :ti


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Cobalt said:


> Like I said I ain't shooting you down but if you cannot wrestle nor talk your not gonna be good at either.
> 
> Just how I see it.


I think he can talk as a douche heel because it feels more natural to him. As a heel you can be a not so good wrestler and get away with it


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

It was god awful. I need some sexy Maryse to cheer myself up.








Wont be surprised if Brock leaves, this company just has no idea anymore, but at the same time him leaving means things just get even worse with a Shampoo model as World Champ.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*

I agree, it didn't make any sense. They looked like two children fighting over a toy. I was waiting for Lesnar to give him a belly to belly suplex and then land some punches when Roman was down.

But were missing the bigger picture here: Gotta make Roman look strong!!!!!!


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

OOOOOOOOOOAAAAAHHHHH


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

EvaMaryse said:


> It was god awful. I need some sexy Maryse to cheer myself up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fact that Miz is married to this woman makes me both really happy and really sad.


----------



## JJayBANE (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*

They've spent forever making Lesnar look like some unstoppable monster and then they let him have some up and comer rip his Championship Belt out of his hands while he looks like, "Hey, man! Why'd you do that?!" It's RIDICULOUS. The character they've built of Brock would have clotheslined the hell out of Reigns, picked up his limp body and F-5'd his ass. They managed to make Brock Lesnar look weak/stupid. Good job.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Between this and the comical faux ladder match that made no sense, I've come to the conclusion that WWE believes when fans say the titles should mean more they think we're talking about the actual physical belt rather than the title that accompanies it.


----------



## Xyll (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*

It didn't make Lesnar look bad at all. It just made the WWE look bad because even the 10 year olds can now figure out that the shitty bookers are literally doing anything possible to make Reigns look a threat. 

When in truth Lesnar would literally break him in 10 seconds. Just another day for Vince.


----------



## JJayBANE (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*

Umm, but by making "Reigns look a threat" they made Brock look foolish. This is the complete opposite of how Brock Lesnar has been acting and reacting since he won the title.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

That was horrific, it wouldn't get you hyped for SmackDown never mind WrestleMania :lmao

Worst 'go home' Raw before Mania ending ever.

Why did they have Lesnar just let Reigns take his belt? :lmao

As if Lesnar couldn't out strength Roman Reigns :lmao

Reigns got booed out the building and he is meant to be the next big face :lmao

Contrast it to last year, the Brayn/HHH feud was red hot and the fans were going crazy for Bryan :vince3


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

At least he didn't say "I can, I Will, Believe that" then snatch the belt. 

But still it was fucking horrendous, there was a slight point where Brock actually looked surprised and scared.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Who gives a shit. Literally lasted 20 seconds and doesn't mean a fucking thing. You were either sold in it before that segment or you weren't.
Treating this like some apocalyptic event is fucking hilarious. Go outside more


----------



## DxRaider (Dec 29, 2014)

Would legit pay $500 to be in the meeting where they said "Let's do this" for that ending last night.

This company needs help. Serious help.


----------



## Moondog Dave (Nov 9, 2007)

Mainboy said:


> :maury:
> 
> This is why wwe is dying.
> 
> Can't wait until to Sunday to see the reaction


WWE is dying and is terrible, yet you can't wait to watch the next installment?
:eyeroll


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

The two toughest guys in the company played a tug of war like a couple of 5 year olds just before WM. Outstanding.

Just when you think this company can't get any stupider.


----------



## Moondog Dave (Nov 9, 2007)

'twas a terrible ending, cringeworthy. after all of that build up from Heyman about Lesnar being the unmerciful ass-kicker, he fights over the belt with Reigns like a little girl.


----------



## NitroII (Nov 9, 2007)

It was really good, you don't want to give the Physicality away before WM. You want people to pay to see that. Both men want to be WWF Champion, that is what is was about.


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

PunkDrunk said:


> Who gives a shit. Literally lasted 20 seconds and doesn't mean a fucking thing. You were either sold in it before that segment or you weren't.
> Treating this like some apocalyptic event is fucking hilarious. Go outside more


But it does mean something. The last Raw before 'Mania, with the two opponents in THE main event of the biggest show of the year ... and they're fighting over the belt like children over a toy.

Here's how I think it should have ended ... Reigns snatches the belt and Lesnar hits him and lays him out with one punch, picks up his belt, and the last shot is Lesnar standing over Reigns.

Why?

Because that sets Reigns up as the underdog, he's up against a beast. When he wins (cause we all know he's going to), it'll make the victory mean more if the last shot of him on the Raw before 'Mania is him getting beaten.

It's very cliché ... but it works.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

What the fuck was that? But finding people who enjoyed that are just fpalm


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Still can't stop laughing at this. 

It was so bad that i was expecting a Ron Simmons appearance


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

NitroII said:


> It was really good, you don't want to give the Physicality away before WM. You want people to pay to see that. Both men want to be WWF Champion, that is what is was about.


You're right. WrestleMania 17's buy rate was such a fail. Instead of this final encounter between Rock and Austin, they should have just had them play tug of war.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

NitroII said:


> It was really good, you don't want to give the Physicality away before WM. You want people to pay to see that. Both men want to be WWF Champion, that is what is was about.


Would Austin and Rock engage in a tug o war before 15 or X7 without any violence afterwards? Trips and Batista? If you're going that route you shoulda done a weigh in promo and even then.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*

At least let him spear lesnar to look strong goddamnit.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*

Reigns didn't take Lesnar's title. He took Lesnar's belt. I know Vinnie Mac hates the word "belt" for some reason, but there is a difference. Trust me.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*



Wildcat410 said:


> This isn't just the Undertaker or John Cena Brock is facing this time. Brock looked into Roman's eyes and saw a machine that can take him out.
> 
> The Beast is running scared now.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Moondog Dave said:


> WWE is dying and is terrible, yet you can't wait to watch the next installment?
> :eyeroll


Can't wait until Sunday because i can't see the crowd reactions :maury:


I'm more looking forward to reading the discussion thread than the entire show.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*

Lesnar wanted to fuck Reigns not fight him. 

This will be his undoing at Mania.

:vince3


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

It had a big fight feel when Lesnar and Reigns were first time in the same ring. Two huge alpha males fighting for the biggest prize that this business has to offer and their first encounter ends in a tug of war...

This segment didn't increase my anticipation for this match. Very anticlimactic ending for RAW but hopefully they will destroy each other at Wrestlemania.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*

You wouldnt want Brock to mar The Look, would you? A tug of war seemed apropos with the circle jerk booking by Vince McMahon.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*

Yeah that was dumb. Brock should've attacked or Reigns should've dropped the belt and attacked. Either way a fight should've happened.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*

Was just an awful segment all round. Why wouldn't Brock just whoop his ass? It makes zero sense for Brock not to, and even less sense that Brock couldn't get his title back from the Shampoo model.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: Why didn't Lesnar kick Reigns' ass when he took his title?*

They realize they need to quit giving away main event feuds for free. The network needs all the help they can get. 
Save it for Wrestle Mania


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

After this sorry excuse of a so-called "feud", Roman Reigns's horrible reactions and this* complete and total embarrassment of a final segment*, i don't know how anyone will be able to justify giving Reigns the win at Mania.WWE *please,* get your heads out of your asses and let Bork retain, *please.*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Winter's cooling said:


> After this sorry excuse of a so-called "feud", Roman Reigns's horrible reactions and this* complete and total embarrassment of a final segment*, i don't know how anyone will be able to justify giving Reigns the win at Mania.WWE *please,* get your heads out of your asses and let Bork retain, *please.*


Brock needs to re sign first


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

how can you go from last weeks great ending with Sting to this weeks tug-of-war...

would have been better off holding off Sting until last night and have him close with the ending they did last week. Would have been much better heading into Mania after that.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

That was actually the perfect ending after all that build up. Nothing over these past five weeks have made me interested in the idea of Roman Reigns beating Brock and I'd expect nothing less from the last segment before Mania. Vince doesn't give a damn what the fans think or want he only wants his newest samoan superstar to be the man. Only problem is Reigns has about as much charisma as the canvas he wrestles on. We'll all be pissed next Monday when Reigns comes out as champ but Vince will be laughing from the gorilla position.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Kalashnikov said:


> The fact that Miz is married to this woman makes me both really happy and really sad.


I know what you mean. A guy like Miz can get her...but she's off the market.

Honestly its more amazing though that CM Punk has banged as many babes as he has especially when he looked like a rodent in the indys. Between his crap tatts, sleep deprived appearance and awful choices in facial hair he's done very well.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Best part about it was Brock's beard.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Brock needs to re sign first


At this point, even Lesnar leaving for UFC with the title, will be better than Reigns standing tall.He won't benefit at all from Lesnar's enormous build.The audience will hate him even more.In the long run may even ruin his career.Reigns is not Cena.He can't keep on getting these reactions but retain his super booking.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Reigns simply won't be with the WWE if his push to the very top does not work.

He's not going to stick around as a midcarder or Bigshow/Kane level heel.



If Reigns doesn't work as Cena's replacement, he's gone.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Winter's cooling said:


> At this point, even Lesnar leaving for UFC with the title, will be better than Reigns standing tall.He won't benefit at all from Lesnar's enormous build.The audience will hate him even more.In the long run my even ruin his carrier.Reigns is not Cena.He can't keep on getting these reactions but retain his super booking.


You're right. There's only two options:

1. Reigns turns heel with Heyman and wins the title

2. Brock retains and they do some type of hostage storyline with the title


----------



## IMissRandySavage (Dec 17, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Brock needs to re sign first


I disagree....Screw it, let Brock walk out with the title....Have Heyman cut some epic promos, and then IF Brock leaves, lets have a tournament King of the Ring style.....Let jerk off Vince have Reigns vs Cena in the final and then Seth cashes in.....another story that tells itself


----------



## r0scoe (Apr 1, 2014)

i'd like to see Brock put Reigns in a Kamora lock or something and make him legitimately tap out, leave the ring, walk up the ramp and stand at the top, look at the title and just toss it off the side of the stage and never been seen on WWE TV again (for a few years at least)


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

This is so stupid, the whole situation is stupid.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

WWE has sucked whatever excitement was there for this match to the point that we are all expecting this to be the worst main event event in WM history. So there's no real expectation for this match. Maybe their plan was to do this in order to surprise us with a match we don't see coming. The only way this all works out is if Brock and Reigns put on a match filled with big spots, brutality, and BLOOD. Sometimes a match with little expectation can get to that level where everyone's into it and it puts fans on the edge of their seats -- look at last night with Nikki and Paige. The fans were very much into it when Nikki kicked out of Paige's finisher.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Vince has just stepped up the trolling. We all new Reigns was going to win for almost a year now, and now he's just rubbing it in our faces. The only bone he's throwing will be the IC ladder match, which will be MOTY.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

So *'Brock Lesnar in defence mode'* = 'feebly trying to wrestle his belt back'? Good to know.

I'll say this about Reigns - if he actually gets over as the top face after this (over as in 'cheered', not over as in 'a reaction'), then he'll fucking deserve it. Even if he was ready for the spot, even if he had 10 years of experience, even if he was a good worker and a great promo, even then he'd struggle to get magic out of this booking. 

If it comes out this week that Lesnar isn't resigning and has decided to go back to UFC, this match could put Goldberg/Brock to shame for crowd reaction - _especially_ if Reigns leaves with the title.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

The ending felt like the send off to some unimportant B-PPV.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Loudness said:


> The ending felt like the send off to some unimportant B-PPV.


Exactly!

It should have ended in a brawl where the roster has to run down and separate the two guys from ripping each other's heads off. That's how you book a "powerhouse" RR.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I don't often comment about how bad Raw was... 

But I actually spent the time and energy going and grabbing my phone, having the audacity to text my friend that I knew was already asleep and probably woke up with the chime of the text coming through, just to say, "I'm loling at how bad of an ending that was". 

... It takes a pretty bad ending for me to care THAT much.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Loudness said:


> The ending felt like the send off to some unimportant B-PPV.


The whole card feels like an unimportant B-PPV with a part timer vs part timer match on the card for nostalgia reasons just to grab some buys..


----------



## JaydeeC (Mar 4, 2015)

I was cracking up once the screen went to black. They did say we will see a face to face confrontation of Lesnar and Reigns :lmao:lmao

I can't wait to see how the flow of this match will be. I wonder if Vinnie will allow Lesnar to suplex Reigns. And how the crowd will react to Reigns winning....opcorn

BUT if Lesnar retains, I wonder what's going to happen next.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Can you imagine if NXT was in charge of Wrestlemania this year? I'd rather watch that.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

still laughing about that ending. this is easily the worst build to a WM i have ever seen. im gonna stream it just to see the reigns boos


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm really curious how that segment ended for the live audience. Was anybody here at the show?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cobalt said:


> Like I said I ain't shooting you down but if you cannot wrestle nor talk your not gonna be good at either.
> 
> Just how I see it.


Not necessarily true, Jeff Hardy was always horrible on the mic as a face, but when he turned heel in TNA he cut some of the best promos he ever cut in his life and came off more natural. Some guys can cut better promos as a heel than they can as face.

Its way harder being a face than it is being a heel, its much easier to get people to hate you than it is to get people to like you. Thats why Reigns should be heel, since he's so green it'd better for him to play the easier role. I mean the people already hate him so he's already set, all he has to do is dash gasoline on the fire. 

Just play up the fact that he's the chosen one and all that and make him a company bitch boy. you could even have the authority turn on Rollins and replace him with Roman Reigns in a double turn with Seth going face and Rman going heel.


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

They've given the crowd fuck all this year.

HHH and Sting HAVE NOT scrapped.

Lesnar and Reigns HAVE NOT scrapped.

Undertaker HAS NOT shown up.

Really. What the hell is this? The IC title being Hot Potato was boring, and it's inevitable that Sheamus will either come back & take the IC title OR win the Andre Battle Royale. Rusev and Cena doesn't really mean anything either. 

Shit, even the Divas title isn't on the line.

Rollins & Orton is the ONLY thing with something interesting behind it, and even then the build was poorly managed.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

That ending was awful.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Big_Van_Vader (May 1, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> *THATS MY BELT.
> *
> *NO* THAT'S MY FUCKING BELT
> *
> ...



I don't know about you, but my 7 year old is a BJJ practitioner and he doesn't fight anything like that.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Not necessarily true, Jeff Hardy was always horrible on the mic as a face, but when he turned heel in TNA he cut some of the best promos he ever cut in his life and came off more natural. Some guys can cut better promos as a heel than they can as face.
> 
> Its way harder being a face than it is being a heel, its much easier to get people to hate you than it is to get people to like you. Thats why Reigns should be heel, since he's so green it'd better for him to play the easier role. I mean the people already hate him so he's already set, all he has to do is dash gasoline on the fire.
> 
> Just play up the fact that he's the chosen one and all that and make him a company bitch boy. you could even have the authority turn on Rollins and replace him with Roman Reigns in a double turn with Seth going face and Rman going heel.


Exactly reigns as a heel = money imo


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


>


Thanks a lot now I fuckin want muffins


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Personally I want brutal bloody brawls and then someone standing tall with the title, not a childish tug of war for it.

I can't really remember the ending before WM30 all too well,mbut I feel it had something to do with Bryan attacking Triple H. Now that was an awesome ending and got me pumped for WrestleMania.

This shit is doing nothing but put me off WrestleMania.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL i'll rep you for the shits and giggles op feel free to send it back
#shittyending #compensatewithgreen


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I was with my brother who no longer watches wrestling, and I made him rewind to make sure this was in fact how they decided to end the road to Wrestlemania. We sat there laughing in disbelief. Even before it happened and Roman was just standing there, my brother was saying how uncomfortable he felt watching him.

They've killed Roman Reigns. Sad thing is, he pretty much has to win now, because if he doesn't he'll always be remembered as that guy who had a purse fight with the champion and then lost like a chump. But when he wins it's going to be such a colossal failure. I don't even want to call this company stupid. They actually need to invent a new word for their level of idiocy.

This is abysmal. People were actually _paid _to come up with this. Like, given actual money...


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

That last segment killed every ounce of hype Heyman has been building since last 4 weeks. 

Well done WWE!


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I don't even watch Raw, so I didn't suffer this terrible RTWM.

Hopefully WWE makes a better RTWM next year.


----------



## Mr Sheik (Jan 12, 2015)

Holy smokes that was cringe


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

What A Maneuver said:


> I was with my brother who no longer watches wrestling, and I made him rewind to make sure this was in fact how they decided to end the road to Wrestlemania. We sat there laughing in disbelief. Even before it happened and Roman was just standing there, my brother was saying how uncomfortable he felt watching him.
> 
> *They've killed Roman Reigns*. Sad thing is, he pretty much has to win now, because if he doesn't he'll always be remembered as that guy who had a purse fight with the champion and then lost like a chump. But when he wins it's going to be such a colossal failure. I don't even want to call this company stupid. They actually need to invent a new word for their level of idiocy.
> 
> This is abysmal. People were actually _paid _to come up with this. Like, given actual money...


This is the frustration. Reigns has a bright future ahead so long as they change course now with a heel turn & don't try & force him into a face role he clearly isn't ready for. 

You can defend Cena all day long (and I'll agree with you to an extent) but that guy would've been a bona-fide legend & true needle mover for WWE on the level of a Rock or Austin if they'd gone with the nuclear heat he was getting in 2006 & had the stones to actually turn him heel, instead of wussing out & him ending up as the dull-as-dishwater 'safe pair of hands' we've been stuck with for nigh on a decade now, not really doing anything particularly positive _or_ negative for business, just sort of _being there_. 

It's incredibly frustrating to watch them make the same missteps with Roman that they made with Cena 10 years ago.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

that's an ending of raw fans would've marked out for till about 1993-1994. so about 21 years too late.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Why couldn't they have them come to blows? I mean if they had built it well to start off with and we WANTED to see them get them hands on eachother, then fair enough it may have been a good idea to stop them from brawling to get people to tune into Mania to see them finally fight but the build up has been so shit that a brawl may have done something. 

Awful ending to Raw, awful road to Wrestlemania and this is coming from someone who isn't even negative on the WWE because I know what to expect when watching. Every year we tend to say it's the worst built Wrestlemania ever (when usually it's solid by it's standards) but this has been dreadful.

I mean this is supposed to be about the future, yet you have Sting and HHH, Wyatt more than likely going to be beaten, Rollins more than likely going to be beaten, Most of the best stars capable of putting in credible singles matches in a ladder match that will get about 15 minutes, the best US champion in god knows how long about to lose his belt to someone who's been stale for 10 years and a battle royal that no one relevant wins.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'll admit I went to bed after the Ziggler v Bryan match I was shattered and wasn't that excited about the showdown anyway I just had a feeling it would be bad, this thread made me watch the Sky+ recording just to see if was a s bad as people are making it and now I regret I did what that actual fuck are they thinking? 

It was a crap ending to a very poor Raw overall. Only really the Diva's and Rusev had some kind of proper build towards their respective matches and that's not good enough, Mania and Raw after are gonna be very interesting if booking continues down this path those crowds (maybe not so much the Mania one) are gonna shit all over it.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

looper007 said:


> Its the kind of moment you love Austin to bust out from the back, stun both of them and then crack open a few beers and just flip them off.
> 
> you needed something to save that train wreckage.


Let's be honest that's the only thing that would have saved that segment, no wonder Brock left a couple of weeks ago.



Randy Lahey said:


> Forget PG era.
> 
> We are in the full blown G era.
> 
> WWE is for 10 and under. Put this crap on the Disney channel.


Isn't raw on until 10 o'clock in America how many fucking kids are up at 9/10.


----------



## FunakIndeed (Oct 13, 2014)

*My Title! No My Title*

That ending last night... Wow! 

It made The Beast and the Samoan Bad Ass look like a pair of children!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah, that was bad


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah it wasn't that good but people still overreacting in this thread. Obviously they didn't want any physical contact before mania so I guess this is the best they could do instead of only standing there and staring at each other.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

ADRfan said:


> Yeah it wasn't that good but people still overreacting in this thread. Obviously they didn't want any physical contact before mania so I guess this is the best they could do instead of only* standing there and staring at each other*.


That would have been way better. What the eventually did was ridiculously bad


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

What the fuck was that? Like really? These 2 grown men behaving like that. the belt was made to look like a worthless toy, Lesnar and Reigns looked extremely awkward and I cannot believe that segment ended the show. Who the Fuck decided a tug of war would be a good idea?


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EaMq-wifaPY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I was at the event at Staples. The event ended with them playing tug of war over the belt but after the camera stopped rolling the belt fell out of both their hands. Lesnar picked it up and left the ring with Lesnars music playing. Everyone was in a wtf just happened reaction. Anyway the video I have about was for the Smackdown main event. A lot of empty seats.


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

Well my DVR for some reason didn't record it, but it sounds like I didn't miss much. It's unfortunate because I was really excited about the last Raw before Mania. Hopefully my now lower expectations for Mania will lead to a better feeling after it.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

*Re: My Title! No My Title*

Thanks, we needed a new thread for that riveting perspective.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: My Title! No My Title*









https://youtu.be/PchlXLk1vEA?t=2m2s


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

Genuinely thought they might kiss.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

It just makes no sense. Why would Lesnar just accept Reigns taking his belt? Lesnar should have destroyed Reigns for that as he destorys people for far less offences. It was just an awkward segment and I honestly fail to see the logic behind it.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> Exactly reigns as a heel = money imo


:lol

Heels with the kind of heat Reigns has only draw money when they have a strong face to feud with. Cena is midcard, Bryan is buried.
WWE is fucked.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> :lol
> 
> Heels with the kind of heat Reigns has only draw money when they have a strong face to feud with. Cena is midcard, Bryan is buried.
> WWE is fucked.


I don't get the fascination with Reigns as a heel. Just because he sucks as a face and is getting heat doesn't mean the heat he'll get as an actual heel will be good. I still think people would be booing him because he sucks and not because he calls the fans virgins or ugly or poor .

They've ruined a lot of faces for him in this Road to Mania. If Cena and Bryan have the midcard titles then Orton seems like the only credible top babyface.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

It was really bad, really bad. There's no defending stupid shit like that. A creative team of over 30 people and that's the best they can come up with? oh the lulz.

When you make Brock Freaking Lesnar, one of the most legitimate badasses anywhere, in any combat sport look like a chump, you know you've jumped the shark completely. He must thank his lucky stars everyday he doesn't have to show up every week because guaranteed he'd have lose his aura in the current climate by now.

If they were this hell bent on there not been any physicality between both men before Mania then something similar to what they did the night after the rumble would have worked much better, having both men playing tug of war with the belt was genuinely horrendous.

There should have been physicality though, Lesnar has been on TV so infrequently during the build up that this would have been a great time to wet people's appetites for Mania. As it stands this main event can't be any flatter heading into Sunday.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> Na just needs to more time. *IMO he would make a killer main event heel. *No way is Vince dropping him back to mid card


In January, I would have agreed. Now? He's getting X-Pac heat. Go away heat. That can't be remedied by a simple heel turn. We're at the point now where if I'm Vince, I'm worried that fans will no sell the guy out of contempt because he's been handled so poorly. We pushed every guy down the roster to get him over, and it failed. 

There are different levels of heat. This is "We don't want you," heat. In hindsight, while Rollins made the best out of it, Reigns should have been the one holding that chair and standing over the bodies of his Shield brethren. He's kayfabe the "underdog, good guy" but in reality, he's Stephanie, HHH, and Vince's golden boy. *Their* pick and corporate champ. 

Kicker? 

Everyone knows it. It's 2015, not 1984. 

Booking didn't do him any favors by forcing it, but you add in how green he is and his sense of entitlement in interviews, and there was no way fans were going to accept him. Kayfabe and in reality, he *needed* their protection. He was the most ill-equipped guy in The Shield for a solo run. He can't work a mic or a crowd. Can't control a match. It made too much sense to pair him with The Authority. Guy looks like the quintessential asshole in a suit, too.










Give him some shades and the MITB contract? It was perfect.

A heel turn with corporate backing him on screen and off like we all knew they were, would have potentially gotten him the "good" heat and allowed him to develop and build an organic connection with the crowd. He could have been HHH circa 2001 as the heel everyone loved to hate. As it stands, he's potentially ruined beyond repair at this point.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

They should just have a tug of war match at Mania lel, whoever wins that match wins the title. It'd be certainly more entertaining than their actual match especially when you consider the hilarity of it. :ti

Nah, but really, that was so uncharacteristic of Lesnar to just let him off like that. When Reigns grabbed the title Lesnar should have given him a forearm to the face then suplexed him. Not pretend he was the same strength of Reigns or some retarded shit like that. But I guess the only to make Reigns LOOK STRONG is by changing up people's characters and making them act like pussies.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken, I believe the go home addition of Raw heading into Mania 14 had Shawn Michaels walking towards Austin in the ring but never engaging him. Obviously, the build up prior to that point had been far superior, but its not unheard of for them to take this route. 

That said, f that ending, lol.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

As a Reigns fan, Lesnar should have kicked the living shit out of him after he snatched the belt away. For once, make Reigns look weak going into the match. Drum up some sympathy for the guy...Christ anything!


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> I don't get the fascination with Reigns as a heel. Just because he sucks as a face and is getting
> 
> 
> 
> ...






























You know let's rewind to March 1997 lol. I would have agreed with you as NO ONE would ever believe this guy in the picture above would end up being charismatic enough to turn those boos into cheers and then back to boos.




























Never say never in pro wrestling lol.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

As soon as Reigns snatched the belt Lesnar should have took him down have them brawl and have it broken up by the officials but they fucked even that up.

All I'm wondering is what happened after the show went off the air? Did Lesnar attack Reigns or Did Reigns just let the belt go? Anyone know?

Also the Wink from Heyman made it obvious he's going to betray Lesnar at Mania. smh seriously WWE?


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

This.Is.Bad.Wrestling.

What else needs to be said.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> :lol
> 
> Heels with the kind of heat Reigns has only draw money when they have a strong face to feud with.* Cena is midcard, Bryan is buried.*
> WWE is fucked.


:lmao yea only in your mind


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This buildup would be bad for a B-PPV like Fast Lane, let alone fucking Wrestlemania.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

I thought it went into a break. I wasn't paying total attention, but it just ended like that, I was expecting a brawl and then Cole screaming about Mania being this Sunday..but it just ended with them tugging the belt. 

They must be trolling, no professional company can be this bad on purpose, right, right?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm surprised nobody edited the title from that gif into a brass ring yet.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

:lol

What the hell was that shit man?! HAHA HAHA!

I swear the stare down between Gator and El Torito was more intense than that moment!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> I don't get the fascination with Reigns as a heel. Just because he sucks as a face and is getting heat doesn't mean the heat he'll get as an actual heel will be good. I still think people would be booing him because he sucks and not because he calls the fans virgins or ugly or poor .


The job of the heel is too be hated. As long as fans are booing him then his job as a heel is going right.


----------



## rritf (Jan 15, 2015)

You guys do know this was just a plot for people to subscribe instantly to the network right?

I enjoyed it. Left you on your seat and wondering what happened.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

They basically killed any hype that Heyman built up all those weeks with talk of reigns being victimised and manhandled etc etc etc. He comes down and snatches the belt out brocks hands and his reaction? To get in a tussle over it. Brock should have stuck hokum in a kimura and snapped that arm to teach him not to steal from others then f5 him through a table for fun.


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

Looked like a cat fight.


----------



## thamikestathaguy56 (Mar 24, 2015)

i have to agree with everybody here. i felt disappointed about the way the raw before wrestlemania ended last night. last year's was so much better. in fact, i was at last year's raw before wrestlemania. that was the night when daniel bryan attacked triple h while he and stephanie were on commentary during the main event between randy orton and batista. i never expected that to happen! haha. but it did! and it was awesome!


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

What pisses me off more than anything is the people who called into a podcast I listened to, upset about the state of things going into Mania after that Raw....but they are still gonna watch Mania on the network

Stupid sheep


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Finished watching it and holy fuck is writing that segment what the writers get paid for? :lmao

Just to write shit like that you need to have tons of experience to be on the WWE writing team? :haha

Biggest piece of shit ending I've ever seen, good Gawd there has probably never been as shit as a ending as this raw had. Still can't get over it.

:maury


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Shit like this is why I pirate all wwe content since pg era began

2 hour 20 min raw (minus commercials) is getting worse week by week

May as well cancel live action wwe and just put wwe on cartoon network Rated Y and just make it animated


Its complete shit now


They too scared to show real anger, vengeance, animosity, rage, wrath as those unscripted promos aren't PG, and everything is sissified 

Scripted promos, and move sets , Vince has emasculated wwe, neutered it and turned it into some twink, gay, sissified shit


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Fuck me. They're so set on making Reigns a star and yet at the same time, they can't even do that right.

Who the fuck wants to see them grab the title off each other? If you're gonna do this match, they need to be kicking each other's ass. It needs to be an old-fashioned street fight. Instead, all we're getting is "family man" Roman trying to prove his doubters and haters wrong... fpalm

If you want to book this guy as a big star, he needs to be a Goldberg type. Nobody wants to see "nice guy family man" Reigns or "Comedian" Roman. Make him a silent badass so when his music hits and he comes walking through the crowd, you KNOW shit's going down. He shouldn't even acknowledge the boos. He should just be his own man.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

At least when you get a terrible go-home episode of Raw, the following Smackdown is usually better than average.

Glass half full and all that.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I couldn't believe it, I thought my video cut out or something. Didn't care too much though, Nash going into the HoF makes up for a lot. YEAH NASH


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

You know some where CM Punk is like


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

All I can say is that Brock better win this Sunday....it would make having to sit through such a crappy closing-of-RAW actually worth the trouble.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

speechless after that shit - Reigns has achieved something by being the only person able to make Brock look like a little bitch by just being so crap

whoever decided on that ending needs to be fired and Reigns is going to get soooooo badly booed on Sunday


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Captain Edd said:


> I couldn't believe it, I thought my video cut out or something. Didn't care too much though, Nash going into the HoF makes up for a lot. YEAH NASH



Yeah Nash speech will be epic. Hopefully he doesnt tear his quad on the way to the stage.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*So who left the ring with the title Brock or Roman?*

This question has to be answered who left the ring with the title Brock or Roman? we couldnt see as Raw ended. That ending shouldnt of happened like that


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: So who left the ring with the title Brock or Roman?*

R Truth


----------



## Grim_ (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: So who left the ring with the title Brock or Roman?*

Seth Rollins came out, mocked, and distracted them. Roman dropped the belt, Brock grabbed it and ran after Rollins. Roman cut a promo about believing only to get boo'd. Lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: So who left the ring with the title Brock or Roman?*



Dub J said:


> R Truth


:lmao

This sounds legit. (Y)


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: So who left the ring with the title Brock or Roman?*



Grim_ said:


> Seth Rollins came out, mocked, and distracted them. Roman dropped the belt, Brock grabbed it and ran after Rollins. Roman cut a promo about believing only to get boo'd. Lol


Did that really happen?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: So who left the ring with the title Brock or Roman?*

Stephanie McMahon got it after she emasculated Brock and Roman, told them they aren't stars and that if they don't give her the belt, they'll be working at Dairy Queen next week. They handed her the belt and walked out of the ring with their head held down.


----------



## Grim_ (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: So who left the ring with the title Brock or Roman?*



deanambroselover said:


> Did that really happen?


Yes, Seth just reminded them about his dumb MITB suit case.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: So who left the ring with the title Brock or Roman?*

Wouldn't have been AS bad had they included that on air.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: So who left the ring with the title Brock or Roman?*

I was thinking about this.

They'd basically need to just stop and hand it back to Lesnar :lol


----------



## Jackhammer217 (Feb 11, 2015)

I was there. Roman shoved Brock and Brock dropped the belt then picked it up and stood there for a second then left.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: So who left the ring with the title Brock or Roman?*

That was a poor ending what the hell is Vince thinking?. I wouldnt surprise me if R Truth just came out and took the title


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: So who left the ring with the title Brock or Roman?*

Considering how clusterfucky the ending was I wouldn't be surprised if Paige walked out with the title.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: So who left the ring with the title Brock or Roman?*

nobody. They're still in there. Last one holding it is champion.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: So who left the ring with the title Brock or Roman?*

i was actually there and brock ate the belt to stop roman taking it. meltzer says he pooed it out backstage but i can't confirm that


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: So who left the ring with the title Brock or Roman?*

I would imagine the champion. Seriously, a thread?


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: So who left the ring with the title Brock or Roman?*

If you want to know the answer and see the thrilling conclusion to that segment, tune in this Sunday and watch Wrestlemania. - What Vince McMahon probably thought when he booked that fucking ending.


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: So who left the ring with the title Brock or Roman?*

Earl Hebner did. It's now for sale out the back of his car.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: So who left the ring with the title Brock or Roman?*

Y'all know it's gonna be R truth.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: So who left the ring with the title Brock or Roman?*

I say they just ran out of time and had to end it that way, was a shitty ending...


----------



## Itachi_Uchiha85 (Mar 9, 2015)

*Re: So who left the ring with the title Brock or Roman?*

El Torrito and Hornswoggle came down and had both Brock and Roman running


----------



## ☀TheSoleStar☀ (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: So who left the ring with the title Brock or Roman?*



Dub J said:


> R Truth


Hahahahh,Imagine if R-Truth actually tries to steal the briefcase from Brock.He wouldn't be leaving the ring on his own :wink2:


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: So who left the ring with the title Brock or Roman?*

Million Dollar Man came down, whispered in Brock's ear, whispered in reigns ear. They both looked at him, he handed each of them a brief case, then did his crazy laugh, and walked out with the belt.

Nevermind, that'd be too epic.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: So who left the ring with the title Brock or Roman?*

Is there a possibility that time ran out and Raw just ended like that?


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: So who left the ring with the title Brock or Roman?*

Both guys broke the belt in half because they're strong and each left with their half.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: So who left the ring with the title Brock or Roman?*

They decided to run a vote on WWE App to decide


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: So who left the ring with the title Brock or Roman?*

I was there... They dropped the title and Brock picked it up. Brock's music played while he left making it seem like he won the battle. Roman invited him back into the ring but Brock is saving the beatdown to Roman Reigns at WM 31.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: So who left the ring with the title Brock or Roman?*

They are so strong they pulled the belt and poof the whc title came out of it and they left with one title each.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: So who left the ring with the title Brock or Roman?*

Reigns!


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: So who left the ring with the title Brock or Roman?*

Jimmy King


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: So who left the ring with the title Brock or Roman?*

When in doubt the title is always with John Cena.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: So who left the ring with the title Brock or Roman?*

Well Brock left the ring with the title because he's still champion. 

Now as for who left with the belt, I don't know. The show ended before we could get an answer during that riveting climax.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: So who left the ring with the title Brock or Roman?*

They both looked pathetic puffing out their cheeks trying to grab the title.

I wouldn't be surprised if Linda McMahon didn't come out and put them on the naughty step.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Only thing positive to come out from the idiocy - it is clear Vince is unsure who will win at Wrestlemania, so the traditional beatdown of the winner could not happen. And he is a senile out of time idiot.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> Topic go
> 
> Rep me if you agree, Yes I am asking you to REP ME BECAUSE IT'S SO BAD I NEED TO FEEL BETTER for being Single again after my cheating GF broke up with me. Fuck you vince


I gotta say I just love this post. :lol

You got my rep sir


----------



## rassslinrantin (Aug 30, 2014)

They act like it's really hard to write fiction. Marvel doesn't seem to have problems. Neither does Game of Thrones or Walking Dead.

And I don't want to hear "because they're different" when WWE constantly keeps saying it's not a pro wrestling show it's an entertainment show ... then handle your business like other major fictional tv shows. You can't (honestly) change what genre you're in depending on criticism or praise.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: So who left the ring with the title Brock or Roman?*



arcslnga said:


> I was there... They dropped the title and Brock picked it up. Brock's music played while he left making it seem like he won the battle. Roman invited him back into the ring but Brock is saving the beatdown to Roman Reigns at WM 31.


Are you serious? 

Glad that was not shown then because it would've made Brock look weaker. :lol


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

rassslinrantin said:


> They act like it's really hard to write fiction. Marvel doesn't seem to have problems. Neither does Game of Thrones or Walking Dead.
> 
> And I don't want to hear "because they're different" when WWE constantly keeps saying it's not a pro wrestling show it's an entertainment show ... then handle your business like other major fictional tv shows. You can't (honestly) change what genre you're in depending on criticism or praise.


:clap

WWE are constantly on the defensive from their own fans, the media, their own employees, and ex staff. This many people can't be wrong.

They are lucky to have such loyal fans and they can't see that. Vince thinks he's some sort of genius because people keep tuning in whereas actually we are all just emploring his company to get better.

On the defensiveness thing, they are Wrestling when it suits them and Entertainment when it suits them. If they wanted to they could try and be both, but the creative effort is lacking and they put more effort into propaganda and marketing than they do simply making an engaging product.

I mean, its really crazy when you think about it. They invest so much time trying to convince an audience that they are still popular rather than attempt to be truly popular. 

They say it's a sign of insanity to repeat the same thing over and over again and expect different results. It's not just Vince that's truly insane its the whole fucking lot of them, Hunter, Steph, I'd even go as far as saying the talent are somewhat insane, and the list is just endless. It's like the only ones who can't see it, are those trapped inside the bubble.

They think they are putting on some sort of spectacle at Wrestlemania when in actual fact they are just going to be like the awkward drunk guy at his own party, trying to be popular but embarassing themselves at every turn.


----------

